# EPN - Epsilon Healthcare



## System (28 March 2017)

The Hydroponics Company's objective is to be a leading, diversified, worldwide cannabis business focused on the manufacturing and distribution of hydroponics equipment, materials and nutrients; large-scale hydroponic greenhouse design and construction; and the development and delivery of medicinal cannabis.

It is anticipated that THC will list on the ASX during April 2017.

http://www.thcl.com.au


----------



## pixel (4 May 2017)

Jumped out of the starting block today.
Opened at 33c and traded between 30.5 and 40.5c
Current vwap = 36c on 23M shares worth $7.5M traded.
I don't hold any, but added it to my "pot" watchlist


----------



## greggles (15 November 2017)

THC on the move today after announcing that it has signed a distribution agreement with European medicinal cannabis producer Endoca to distribute cannabis delivery systems throughout Australia.

Currently up 75% (39.5c) to 92c.


----------



## greggles (30 April 2018)

After peaking at $1.12 on 5 January, The Hydroponics Company saw a steady decline until it bottomed out at 43c on 5 April. Quite a pullback.

Since then it has recovered well and is currently at 78.5c and looking bullish with mostly higher highs and higher lows. A Business Update released on 27 April reported that March quarter revenues had increased by 31% from December quarter, so some good news is giving THC a little extra momentum.


----------



## System (22 November 2018)

On November 22nd, 2018, The Hydroponics Company Limited changed its name to THC Global Group Limited.


----------



## Ann (14 June 2019)

*THC’s Canndeo gets green light to manufacture medicinal cannabis extracts*

_THC Global’s (ASX: THC) wholly-owned subsidiary Canndeo has achieved a major milestone by securing a manufacturing licence to produce cannabis extracts and tinctures in Australia.

The Australian Office of Drug Control granted the licence to Canndeo, which now completes THC’s vertical integration strategy to cultivate its own cannabis strains, harvest and process the material to produce its own cannabis-based products for Australian and international markets.

“We are very pleased to be granted a manufacture licence, which now completes our ‘farm to pharma’ model,” THC chairman Steven Xu said.

“This licence is a significant milestone for the company, with the next targets being the development of a new generation of proprietary medicinal cannabis products and securing our revenue outlook through offtake agreements and furthering our existing global partnerships,” Mr Xu added. More..._


----------



## Craton (30 December 2019)

Availability of Medicinal Cannabis can't come some enough here in Australia.
Extract from ASX announcement:

ASX RELEASE (4 DECEMBER 2019)
First Medicinal Cannabis Processed at Southport Facility
Major milestone in launching Canndeo branded medicinal cannabis in Australia
Key Points:
• First Medicinal Cannabis processed at THC Global’s Southport Manufacturing Facility
• Completion represents major milestone for THC Global and the Australian industry with the largest
facility in the Southern Hemisphere now producing
• THC Global able to accept cannabis biomass from any licenced and permitted cultivator within
Australia as well as its own cultivation facilities
• Southport Facility expected to be capable of 120,000kg annual cannabis biomass throughput with
whole plant extraction
• First product from Southport Facility validates capability for plant-to-bottle processing
• Flexibility to focus on world-class large scale extraction capacity or continue to expand farm-topharma
operations
• Initial supply to Australian patients and the global export market to be under the ‘Canndeo’ brand
• THC Global has also received import/export licences for the Southport Facility


----------



## BroncosXR8 (18 June 2020)

Has anyone got any insight into the Trading Halt that THC is in at the moment? Its been quite an extended halt.

They had some press about signing new suppliers etc just prior to the halt.


----------



## peter2 (18 June 2020)

Trading halts last only a few days. THC has requested two consecutive trading halts.


----------



## System (25 February 2021)

On February 25th, 2021, THC Global Group Limited (THC) changed its name and ASX code to Epsilon Healthcare Limited (EPN).


----------



## Dona Ferentes (25 February 2021)

System said:


> On February 25th, 2021, THC Global Group Limited (THC) changed its name and ASX code to Epsilon Healthcare Limited (EPN).



Epsilon Healthcare Limited (ASX: EPN), formerly THC Global Group Limited  (THC) , confirms that following shareholder approval on 18 February  2021, the Company has now been renamed Epsilon Healthcare Limited and  will commence trading under the ASX Code EPN from today, Thursday, 25  February 2021.

Group Chief Executive Officer, Jarrod White commented:


> _The  now complete rebranding of the Company to Epsilon Healthcare Limited   better reflects the Company’s current approach as a healthcare and   pharmaceuticals business with significant investment in the medicinal  cannabis space in Australia and Canada.  We look forward to continuing  to develop our high value pharmaceuticals manufacturing business in Southport, our healthcare clinics, the Medimar platform, and our  hydroponic cultivation service offerings globally under this new brand  and strategy._




Epsilon Healthcare Limited (ASX: EPN) is a diversified  global healthcare and pharmaceuticals company.  EPN owns a number of  medicinal cannabis assets including the largest cannabis manufacturing  facility in the Southern Hemisphere, the Tetra Health clinic group, and the Medimar Platform .... an end-to-end ecommerce solution for nutraceuticals and cannabis. EPN additionally operates a turnkey  cannabis cultivation solutions provider based in Vancouver, Canada.


----------



## greggles (21 October 2021)

"It is good smoke mon! I am tellin' you!" 

Epsilon Healthcare selling Jamaican cannabis products into the Australian market. No discussion of projected revenue, so in that sense it is not a very informative announcement. But the very mention of Jamaican cannabis has caused the EPN share price to jump 12%.


----------

